# Noclayer?



## mrwright (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone know what happen to Noclayer?

They had a pretty awesome tool in the works for WHMCS but it looks to be dead.


----------



## PureVoltage (Jun 23, 2015)

Have you tried contacting them about it?

This was one of the reasons however we didn't want to use them vs an open source project like racktables.


----------



## mrwright (Jun 24, 2015)

@PureVoltage

Racktables looks interesting but out dated.

Noclayer didn't respond to me a year ago, 6 months ago and still nothing a week ago. Other people on their forums (that is now broken) and social media seem to have the same results.

Thought maybe someone here knew there.

Came across EasyDCIM yesterday, looks even more impressive.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 25, 2015)

Honestly I'd wait for @ItsChrisG 's EasyDCIM to come out.  

If you really need something right now then Racktables (I know it looks "old" but honestly the important part is if it's functional).


----------



## ModulesGarden (Jun 25, 2015)

mrwright said:


> @PureVoltage
> 
> Racktables looks interesting but out dated.
> 
> ...





HalfEatenPie said:


> Honestly I'd wait for @ItsChrisG 's EasyDCIM to come out.
> 
> If you really need something right now then Racktables (I know it looks "old" but honestly the important part is if it's functional).


Well, EasyDCIM has been just released  http://www.blog.easydcim.com/easydcim-release/


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 25, 2015)

ModulesGarden said:


> Well, EasyDCIM has been just released  http://www.blog.easydcim.com/easydcim-release/


Yep just got the email about it.  I've been following the project a bit checking up on it every now and then.  

Looks sexy as hell.  Granted I don't need it personally but it definitely seems like a solid piece of work.  Congrats on you guys for launching it!


----------



## Hrvoje (Jul 24, 2015)

What happen, nothing! we stop working on it... 

here is source:

https://github.com/hfucek/noclayer

hope it help someone


----------



## MartinD (Jul 24, 2015)

Why did you stop working on it?


----------

